# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Verwaltungsstellen >  Artikel: Isaan-Dorf seit einem Jahrzehnt ohne Strom - wer ist hier säumig?

## wein4tler

*Isaan-Dorf seit einem Jahrzehnt ohne Strom*

Wochenblitz, 28. Juni 2015

*Provinz Ubon Ratchathani*: - Not und Verzweiflung herrscht unter den Dorfbewohnern, die seit einem Jahrzehnt ohne Strom auskommen müssen. Mehr als 20 Familien aus dem *Dorf Ban Kum* im Distrikt Khong Chiang (Ubon Ratchathani) haben unzählige Beschwerden an verschiedene Behörden geschickt. Aber diese blieben unbeantwortet.

Eine Trasse für Hochspannungsleitungen wurde vor zehn Jahren installiert, aber Strom ist bis heute nicht in das Dorf vorgedrungen. Herr Buakan Intharat (67) hat sich am Samstag mit ein paar Bewohnern vor einem Strommast versammelt. Sie legten Blumen nieder und beteten, dass ein Wunder geschehe.

Herr Buakan sagte, Ortsansässige hatten zahlreiche Behörden aufgesucht, einschließlich der Huay Pai Tambon Verwaltungsorganisation (TAO), dem Bezirksamt und das Elektrizitätswerk, aber ohne Ergebnis.

Vor kurzem hatten sie eine Beschwerde im Damrongtham Zentrum (Ombudsstelle) eingereicht. Allerdings wurde ihnen dort mitgeteilt, dass sie diese Angelegenheit zuerst mit den zuständigen Behörden in ihrem Distrikt besprechen sollten, was sie jedoch schon mehrmals versucht hatten.

Premierminister Prayuth Chan-ocha hatte darüber hinaus bei vielen Gelegenheiten die Bevölkerung gedrängt, ihre Probleme bei der Ombudsstelle vorzulegen, die sich schnellstmöglich damit befassen wird. Jetzt verlieren die Dorfbewohner so langsam ihre Hoffnung, denn andere Gemeinden in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft haben alle Strom.

Wichak Thitasarn, Vorsitzender der Huay Pai TAO, erklärte am Samstag, dass die Behörde versucht, den betroffenen Bewohnern zu helfen. Er habe vor kurzem einen Drei-Jahres-Entwicklungsplan (2015 - 18) verfasst, in dem auch das Dorf an die öffentliche Stromversorgung angeschlossen werden soll.

----------


## Siamfan

Ganz Thailand ist ein "Straßendorf"!

Überall wo Straßen gebaut werden,  wird gebaut und entstehen auch Dörfer.
Dann wollen alle Strom, Wasser, Internet. 
Abwasser und Müllabfuhr scheint den Meisten nicht so wichtig.
Schulen auch nicht!

----------


## wein4tler

Der Drei-Jahres-Entwicklungsplan (2015 - 18) wurde verfasst, aber ob das Dorf jetzt Strom hat, wurde bisher noch nirgends erwähnt.
Normalerweise wird ja über jeden umgefallenen Reissack berichtet. Ausserdem könnten Politiker wieder etwas eröffnen - den Anschluss des Dorfes ans öffentliche Stromnetz.

----------


## Siamfan

Ich finde bei google maps nur zwei Schulen mit dem Namen und die haben wohl schon seit 2015 Strom
https://www.google.com/maps/@15.6532...7i13312!8i6656

Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, die Regierung muss etwas gegen die Zersiedlung tun, weil das sind Hauptursachen fuer die vielen Verkehrstoten und die schlechte Ausbildung!

----------


## pit

Es gab bereits unter der Regierung von Thaksin Pläne, die abgelegenen Ortschaften mit eigenen Kraftwerken in der Größenordnung von 2 - 3 MW, die mit Biomasse betrieben werden, auszustatten. Die sind relativ wartungsarm und das was als Brennstoff benötigt wird, ist meist in Hülle und Fülle vorhanden. Aber später war dann wohl kein Geld mehr übrig.

----------

